# Giant STP...



## PimpinD (May 29, 2008)

Been riding her a bit more lately...


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

PimpinD said:


> Been riding her a bit more lately..


That's good. :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewschramm (Sep 13, 2010)

the black/gold looks pretty nice


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

I have an '05 that I love--keep thinking I'll replace the frame, but she just won't break, and rides sooo well....

They are really great bikes.


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

I've got an '04 STP1
love the bike, very versatile too being geared.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love my STP more than most things in my life. I ride 2 days a week at local dirt jumps usually, glad your riding yours!


----------



## MarkEasthill (Sep 27, 2009)

*'09 Zero*

stock except for post, Premium pedals & custom rear wheel; Intense MK2 on Mavic 325 rim, Hope hub
View attachment 590338


View attachment 590353


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Just finished building mine.

26.5 lbs ready to rock


----------

